# DS and Advance RPG



## fluff (Jan 26, 2007)

Hi everyone! I am new here-! 

First thread! so exciting! 

Well, I am looking for a good DS or Advance RPG games you experts know. similer thread exsist I ,but looking only on DS or Advance.

I played most of the FF series and I love them, so something similar to it in the way story is.   I did not like Dragon Quest....

Any suggestion? I appriciate it!

Thanks.


----------



## Joel007 (Jan 26, 2007)

does DS mean dungeon siege? 

for some awesome D&D games, look for Baldur's Gate 2, or Neverwinter Nights. Diablo is also hailed as one of the best. 
If you want a massive online multiplayer rpg, try World of Warcraft. I personally don't touch it though, as it's rumoured to be addictive and drain on finances


----------



## fluff (Jan 26, 2007)

Thanks! I heard Diablo is really good one!

But I meant Nintendo DS and Advance! sorry for the confusion!

I like really japanesey RPG...girly stuff.

Thanks though!


----------



## Winters_Sorrow (Jan 26, 2007)

Well, I've just started playing Children of Mana for the DS this week, but I think I'm going to take it back. It's nice enough but it's a very repetitive dungeon-crawler and the spell system doesn't sit well with me.
Final Fantasy III is around but I haven't tried that.
I really don't think there's much RPG action for the DS yet, which is odd but maybe they're struggling to find a way to use the Multiplayer functionality for it?
Shame really, because you'd think that something like a low-budget MMORPG would make a killing on this handheld.


----------



## fluff (Jan 26, 2007)

oh Children of Mana no good then?  I guess I should get FF III.  FF never dissapoint me!   I agreee with you with there is not many RPG for DS. I really wanna play something that keep me intrested for a while....


----------



## Winters_Sorrow (Jan 26, 2007)

Well, Legend of Zeldahantom Hourglass & Hotel Dusk: Room 215 both come out on 1 March and sound interesting, so it maybe worth hanging fire till then as both appear good.


----------



## fluff (Jan 26, 2007)

Zelda on 1st of March! yes, I will check out some new game as well then.  I will definately getting FFIII and maybe one from your recommendation!  Room 215? what is it??


----------



## Winters_Sorrow (Jan 26, 2007)

Well, see for yourself.
But it appears to be a mystery story like Broken Sword.


----------



## Lucien21 (Jan 27, 2007)

Well there is..

DS

Final Fantasy III
Contact
Mario & Luigi: Partners in Time (Action RPG)
New Zelda coming soon

GBA

Golden Sun 1&2 (Essential games- Superb)
Mario & Luigi Superstar Saga
Phantasy Star Collection


----------



## Rane Longfox (Jan 27, 2007)

Yup, both Golden Sun games are really excellent.


----------



## fluff (Jan 29, 2007)

wooo! Golden Sun looks good!  and I can also play on my micro while I wait for DS lite!!! ThAnKs


----------



## Aes (Jan 30, 2007)

The gameboy advance, while a great system with decent potential, suffers from an amazing lack of quailty games, especially good rpgs.  Still, looking through my GBA directory, my top picks are:

 - *Final Fantasy 1 & 2 - Dawn of Souls*:  While normally, I'm iffy about remakes, this one is great if you liked the first Final Fantasy, because it cleaned up nearly all of the annoyances and gameplay problems in the game's previous incarnations.

 - *Sword of Mana*:  A good remake of the very first mana game (Final Fantasy Adventure) that, just like with Dawn of Souls, really cleans the game up.  

 - Other:  I suppose you could grab *Zelda: Minish Cap* if you are fanatic about the Zelda series. (I haven't played it much, so don't know if it's good or bad yet)  I have several people recommending *Zone of the Enders* to me, but I've never been keen on space-based fantasy.  Lastly, *Tactics Ogre - Knight of Lodis* and *Final Fantasy Tactics Advance* might be worth looking into if you enjoy tactical rpgs.  The *Golden Sun* series (1 & 2) are something else I have people recommending to me.

All these games are rotting on my HD, I need to play them.

For the DS, the only one I can vouch for is *FF III*.  It's an amazingly well-done remake.


----------



## destruction (Jan 30, 2007)

hi! im new here to and funnily enough this is my kind of thread, i need an rpg game ! ill have a look at swords of mana and FF like some of you guys have mentioned


----------



## dane78 (Jan 30, 2007)

A bit late but welcome to the forum fluff. I hope u r enjoying ur time here.

As for a good RPG game, Zelda is good, & so is FF, but that u must already know. Anime type games - Naruto is good, & I hear that the new one - Naruto Ninja Council 3, would be quite a game, so sth to look forward to... 

Another one is Pokemon - Keeps me busy for hours!!!


----------



## fluff (Jan 31, 2007)

Thanks Aes for your info!  

Zelda is what I always wanted to play but never liked the character...made me not to buy Zelda for that reason but if it is good, I will have a look one of the Zelda you recommended!!

FF Tactic Advance - I want to buy it for definate! if the price is reasonable on secondhand.... tight budget... and  when I get DS, FFIII is my first game!!  

Hi! destruction!  Welcome!!  I am pretty new as well and love RPG games!  what games have you played?

And, Thank you dane78 for your welcome!  Is Naruto good? I only read a comic book.  I like the character of Naruto!  I like Gaara...


----------

